# Sublimation and color profiles



## sassyjo10 (Jan 13, 2017)

I hope someone can help me,I am sure it is something u all already know probably and I dont,I have become so very frustrated trying to match colors,I am doing sublimation on various substrates but I cant get the colors right so it seems useless to me.I am using an Epson 7720 with cobra inks and profile on paper from coastal,though I have tried others with same problems.I tried printing Elmo and Cookie Monster today all day and Elmo and Cookie Monster are very dark red and blue. Also my green design I was working on came out gray or bluish gray. I am making sure color profile is selected,What am I doing wrong?PLease help when u can,TY.I attached what they should look like ,will see if I can attach what they did look like in adobe.


----------



## customprinted (May 26, 2014)

Rip software will make your color.matching a lot easier, but they are pretty expensive, if your printing from photoshop directly there are a lot of variables.involved that can easily shift your colors. Best thing you could do is talk to cobra and have them help you out with printer/software settings if they care.

Best of luck

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## webtrekker (Jan 28, 2018)

Are you absolutely sure you have set Photoshop to 'Photoshop manages colour, ' and you have turned OFF any colour management in your printer driver?

Are you absolutely sure you have no blocked nozzles? Do a nozzle check and inspect the results very carefully.

Have you tried a different brand of sublimation paper?


----------



## sassyjo10 (Jan 13, 2017)

Yes I have tried all those things and tried the tex paper for epson which didnt do any better.TY


----------



## Amw (Jul 2, 2012)

I would almost bet you that you are NOT turning color corection off in the print driver setting. It is VERY common mistake which leads to this exact issue.

If need be look up on YouTube "how to turn off color correction on an Epson printer" ...i guess i was feeling extra helpful...here is a link to a video.
https://youtu.be/CcRmeJmZGhs?t=2m20s

Also I would hope you know this already, but unless you have permission of the copyright holder...you can not produce products with cookie monster or Elmo on them.


----------



## Signature Series (Jun 11, 2016)

I may be off but you seem to have posted you received ink from Cobra and using a profile from Coastal? If that is the case you will never get great colors. A profile is much more associated with the ink versus the paper. You would need the profile from Cobra.


----------



## Amw (Jul 2, 2012)

Signature Series said:


> I may be off but you seem to have posted you received ink from Cobra and using a profile from Coastal? If that is the case you will never get great colors. A profile is much more associated with the ink versus the paper. You would need the profile from Cobra.


No, the OP said that the paper was from Coastal.
Profile and ink from Cobra


----------



## sassyjo10 (Jan 13, 2017)

no I have no color management marked in my printer,does it matter if I am using adobe elements instead of adobe photoshop?


----------



## sassyjo10 (Jan 13, 2017)

even if I bought the designs form Etsy or pintrest?


----------



## sassyjo10 (Jan 13, 2017)

Tried to upload one before and after printing but not sure if I can,will try again ,forgot how I did the ones before,lol


----------



## sassyjo10 (Jan 13, 2017)

okay think I got it now.TY all for trying to help me.


----------



## Amw (Jul 2, 2012)

sassyjo10 said:


> okay think I got it now.TY all for trying to help me.


Also are you designing in an RGB color space?
You dont want to use CMKY with these printers you will not have as good of results.

Photoshop elements is a "simplified" version of Photoshop with some of the same capability's. 

Glad you are getting somewhere, color profiling can drive some people crazy! lol


----------



## sassyjo10 (Jan 13, 2017)

Amw said:


> Also are you designing in an RGB color space?
> You dont want to use CMKY with these printers you will not have as good of results.
> 
> Photoshop elements is a "simplified" version of Photoshop with some of the same capability's.
> ...


I think my problem was designing them in my cricut space as it is easy and then bringing into adobe or coral and the colors space was different. but still isnt exactly right but better now anyway.thanks for all your help.


----------

